# Get your Van on! AMT '77 Cruising Van - OOB



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

If there’s one word in my car modelling vocabulary that is worth a thousand images, it’s “Van”. When I was growing up, it was the waning days of the Vannin’ craze, and I can remember all kinds of totally awesome, mega-tricked out vans at car shows we’d go to in the spring and summer. Most of us remember those mural-bedecked rolling pleasure palaces as perhaps the most expressive automotive customs ever, even if they weren’t your thing. However, one thing I don’t ever remember seeing was a stock custom van. If you’re asking “What?” then you’re like me when I first heard of the Ford and Dodge factory-made, custom-ready street vans. 

As it turns out, AMT even gave us a kit of the 1977 Ford Cruising Van, complete with very loud factory striping! It’s been a long time since it was available, and despite bringing out the custom Econoline “Phantom” van a few years ago, Round 2 has seen fit to resurrect this long-gone piece of model kit history. The new version features some improvements too, like better tires and two kinds of striping!

I love vans, and I love wacky production cars. This is both! It doesn’t get much better than this, despite this things flaws. Check it out at the link below, but if it’s rockin’, don’t come a knockin’!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/amt-round-2-1-25-1977-ford-cruising-van-out-of-box/*


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice review. now i have to have one...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I still remember when my Babe Ruth League baseball coach traded his yellow '69 Corvette convertible for a yellow custom van. It did have shag carpet and a water pad in the back.....


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> Nice review. now i have to have one...


Welcome to the Dark Side! 



> I still remember when my Babe Ruth League baseball coach traded his yellow '69 Corvette convertible for a yellow custom van. It did have shag carpet and a water pad in the back.....


You know, when you say a baseball coach has one of those vans, all kinds of creepy stuff goes through my head. And yes, OF COURSE it had shag carpet in the back. What did you expect?  the water pad, though... nice touch...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

He was only in his early 20s and there were 15 of us boys and another coach going about a 1/2 mile to the game field from the practice field. :cheers2:


----------

